# How to check if the processor is overclocked



## duomax03

Hi guys! I wanna ask if there's any software i can use to see if the processor is overclocked?

I have this processor:
*AMD Athlon 64 x2 6000+*, and according to the specs on the net the speed is 3.0 GHZ. But the system read it as 3.23GHZ.

I also used the CPU-Z program and these are the results:
core speed: 3236.90 MHz
multiplier: x 15.5
bus speed: 208.8 MHz
HT Link: 1044.2 MHz

any help?


----------



## Wrench97

CPUz is what you would use.

Is there a problem with the PC?


----------



## duomax03

coz im having a blue screen error with battlefield bad company 2, error x124 (a hardware error). i'd like to check if the cpu is overclocked. i'd already use cpu-z and the results are listed above.

I'm curious with the speed of the cpu, the manufacturer says its 3.0Ghz while the PC recognized it as 3.23Ghz.


----------



## Tyree

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------



## Wrench97

Depends on if you have the older Winsdor core which is clocked at 3.0 or the newer Brisbane core clocked at 3.1 x2 6000+

Which does CPUz report it to be?

The complete specs as Tryee mentioned will also be useful.

You could also follow the instructions here> Follow the instructions here> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-instructions-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html
Lets see if the BSOD dump file(s) can tell us whats going on.


----------



## toothman

To test the CPU for stability and to see if it's what's causing the BSODs, download and run Prime95 for several hours:

32-bit:
Prime95 (32bit) - 25.11 Download - EXTREME Overclocking
64-bit:
Prime95 (64bit) - 25.11 Download - EXTREME Overclocking

Six hours with no errors indicates that your CPU and RAM are stable.


----------



## Tyree

When we know what we're working with we can offer more reliable assistance.
For BSOD assistance, follow the link supplied by wrench97 in Post #5.


----------



## Computer soul

You can use 

CPU Check 5.0


----------



## MonsterMiata

If your bus speed is correct then it is slightly overclocked. It should be 200mhz or close to it. That gives you 3100mhz at a 15.5 multiplier or 3000mhz at a 15 multiplier.


----------



## duomax03

The code name of the CPU is *Brisbane*


----------

